# SRO Training



## mpal (Jun 5, 2016)

November 15 and 16, 2016 @ Whitman Police Department 0800-1600
E-mail [email protected] with any questions or to register.
www.leapprogram.net


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hope Selectmen Kowalski can stop by and discuss the various ways he has supported police officers over the years.........


----------

